# First label attempt



## twistedvine (Jun 18, 2010)

This is an oldy but I am still new here, please be honest.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

That's nice. I like to add the alcohol and s.g. numbers to my label. I also add a disclaimer..........Be Responsible, RETURN THE BOTTLE.

We just opened a bottle of Bk. R. Merlot. It didn't last. You don't get very many glasses of wine when you fill the glass almost to the rim.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the design. As Steve mentioned though it's nice to have the ABV on it and when it was bottled or at least the year of the grape harvest.

If you don't want to clutter the front of the bottle with that info you can make a smaller label for the back with all that extra stuff and just leave the nice artwork for the front of the bottle.

Perhaps you've done that though....I can't see the back of the bottle when I turn my laptop around?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

That label is awesome. I like it a lot. The only other thing I add is the date bottled. Great Label.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 18, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> That label is awesome. I like it a lot. The only other thing I ad is the date bottled. Great Label.



beat ya.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice label - but like said above - you can add the ABV and year.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> beat ya.



yeah only because I had to go back in and edit..LOL

And on the label subject,,I think this is the best label you've done so far!


----------



## Zoogie (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice first label ...you did a great job


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

heres a label a member posted in here a while back, I saved it because I just lovd the back label. LOL


----------



## twistedvine (Jun 18, 2010)

great feedback, thank you very much. I do intend to add the abv/date to the label.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks good to me! I also like the second label posted!::


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

Theres some really great labels n here Big, they are not necessarily all n the same place. Take a look for some of them.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

go to the search button and type labels.

Some of them are as good as the wines they describe


----------



## Wade E (Jun 18, 2010)

Now thats a nice label unlike Runningwolfs!


----------

